# CHL Insurance



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Took the class yesterday. They pitched TX Law Shield to us. Any thoughts on the others. My stepfather told me they added a rider onto their homeowners for a lot less. Of course he was a salesman so he made theirs out to be the best.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

They sold me on it the first year as well...I didn't renew year two. The basic principal sounded really good but in my opinion the need for the service did not out weigh the possibility for assistance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Kinda what I thought. He was telling us that other similar cos only paid you back a % of your incurred legal fees. $240 a year for me and my wife. Also told us it covers you all the way thru a trial if you are true billed. 

If you use you gun in a justifiable situation, your most likely will testify to a grand jury which your lawyer will not be able to attend. IF you were in the right, unfortunately, it could still go the wrong way. 


I really want to know how many people carry the insurance, and what their expectations are if an event occurs.


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

I have USCCA and they have some pretty nice online training and "what if" type things, plus in the even you need it, they have a hotline to call and they set up the attorney that you WILL need right away, probably even before the police show up. It is great peace of mind, and not really that expensive.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We have had Texas Law Shield for about 5 years, it costs $110 a year for both of us. We both have cards to carry in wallet with member number, phone numbers, and a statement to officers that we cannot say anything without our attorney present. They say they'll take care of everything. It's cheap insurance and we'll keep it. They also did our NFA trust.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I use Tx Law Shield. Seems like cheap insurance for the worst happenings. Cost's about 100 bucks a year but they handle everything if something does go wrong. As with what someone else said, I have a card with a number on it to call and let someone know. They will immediately set me up with the lawyer that will take care of my case. If it is lawful, it is payed for. If I am negligent, they still pay for it and defend me but I have to pay it back.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

I have LegalShield. It is offered here at work and is payroll deducted $5.98 a week.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I like the idea of it, but the pitch i was given just shy'd me away from it. It was all great until he got into even signing up the kids at the house. I bet they would have let me add my dog if i wanted to. This guy was talking like we were about to leave this class room and get into a gunfight in the parking lot, and people were jumping all over it. I pray i never have to use my gun, but that doesn't mean one day i will not have too. And the way the media is today i know i will probably be fighting for my life at a trial even if it was obviously justifiable. Then be financially ruined after the trial. So i am still considering signing up.

I'm curious if anyone here has ever had to use it for any reason, and how did it go? We don't have to go into details, just a general answer.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

_I'm curious if anyone here has ever had to use it for any reason, and how did it go? We don't have to go into details, just a general answer._

This is a great question, dont think we will find anyone though, which begs the answer, is it worth it. This is not the same as liability insurance on your car folks.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't have it. A person who has a CHL should educate themselves on the does and don'ts following a self defense shooting, including how to call 911.

The person defending themselves often makes terrible decisions in the heat of the moment following a critical incident.

"911 what is your emergency?" "I KILLED MY NEIGHBOR!!!!!"

vs

"911 what is your emergency?" " My next door neighbor attacked me and I was forced to defend myself. Please send help now".


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I use CCW Safe. I hope I never need it.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Its the civil suit that will get ya.....


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> Its the civil suit that will get ya.....


I thought in Texas if you were aquited of the incident in criminal court, you could not be sued in a civil suit. Is that not true?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No, its not true.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Part Timer said:


> I thought in Texas if you were aquited of the incident in criminal court, you could not be sued in a civil suit. Is that not true?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If you had Texas law Shield you could call them and get an answer from an Attorney who works in the 2nd Amendment field-I call them all the time......

I've had it for a few years now. I've called them whenever I'm about to travel for legal counsel on how and when not to carry in particular states. I've attended several seminars they've held and found them very helpful/informative. I insure my cars, boats and house, why wouldn't I insure my financial well being? If you use your carry weapon legitimately, you WILL take a ride to jail. You WILL have to post bail. You Will have to make repeated trips to the court house for months. All that WILL require a lawyer with an hourly rate and you WILL most likely affect the life style your family has grown accustomed to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

KingTut said:


> If you had Texas law Shield you could call them and get an answer from an Attorney who works in the 2nd Amendment field-I call them all the time......
> 
> .


 Or, he could just post it on 2cool and get an answer from an attorney. Which he did, and he did. Amazing how he pulled that off without spending $150 a year just in case.


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

kingtut said:


> if you use your carry weapon legitimately, you will take a ride to jail. You will have to post bail. You will have to make repeated trips to the court house for months. All that will require a lawyer with an hourly rate and you will most likely affect the life style your family has grown accustomed to.


 hogwash !


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

dwilliams35 said:


> Or, he could just post it on 2cool and get an answer from an attorney. Which he did, and he did. Amazing how he pulled that off without spending $150 a year just in case.


Yep, or, search The High Road and The Firing Line. Many attorneys nation wide on there provide help.


DUTY FIRST said:


> hogwash !


Well, not "hogwash", but I disagree Tut.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> I don't have it. A person who has a CHL should educate themselves on the does and don'ts following a self defense shooting, including how to call 911.
> 
> The person defending themselves often makes terrible decisions in the heat of the moment following a critical incident.
> 
> ...


OR...

"911 what is your emergency?" "Someone has been shot at (address) and I need ambulance and police."

Then hang up and don't answer when they call back. Unload your weapon and place it in plain sight. Have your wife and daughter exit to the neighbor's house. Have a seat, smoke a cigarette and wait for your friends in blue.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Tailshot said:


> OR...
> 
> "911 what is your emergency?" "Someone has been shot at (address) and I need ambulance and police."
> 
> Then hang up and don't answer when they call back. Unload your weapon and place it in plain sight. Have your wife and daughter exit to the neighbor's house. Have a seat, smoke a cigarette and wait for your friends in blue.


So if you don't smoke, you're going to jail?


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Tailshot said:


> OR...
> 
> "911 what is your emergency?" "Someone has been shot at (address) and I need ambulance and police."
> 
> Then hang up and don't answer when they call back. *Unload your weapon and place it in plain sight*. Have your wife and daughter exit to the neighbor's house. Have a seat, smoke a cigarette and wait for your friends in blue.


That is not good advice... Are you certain all the threats are dealt with? does the person you shot have friends/others working with him?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

If you pull the trigger make sure you have $10K ....wether your right or wrong...

But it's better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6

Every one of those judges and attorneys carry when not in court.....so in TEXAS guns are the norm

Just keep the rules in mind - if you can retreat, do it! And if you have to shoot to defend yourself....say it with me.....you were trying to STOP them. The less said the better.

BTW- when it does go down it's surreal ...it happens so fast no one can explain it. You don't have time to think of scenarios ....and when the police arrive yoir still going a hundred miles an hour.

The best advice I heard...was request an ambulance as you feel like your having a heart attack....get in the hospital and calm down.

When your in an irrational state you say and do irrational things.....

and be ready for everyone to Arm chair QB what happened ....


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

Jungle_Jim said:


> That is not good advice... Are you certain all the threats are dealt with? does the person you shot have friends/others working with him?


 It's excellent advice. All threats should be dealt with before you go to the phone; who's got time place a call in the middle of a gunfight. You don't want to be sitting there with a loaded Glock in your hands when popo shows up because they have no idea who is the threat...and they'll roll up ready for whatever.


----------

